# Somewhat newer to this



## Armyguy (Apr 21, 2018)

My friend is currently stacking deca and sus inj. And a 25mg dbol twice a day, would anyone recommend a different stack for big results? He is somewhat new to this


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Armyguy said:


> My friend is currently stacking deca and sus inj. And a 25mg dbol twice a day, would anyone recommend a different stack for big results? He is somewhat new to this


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266807-first-steroid-cycle-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed


----------

